# QINZHOU | North Bay Center | 238m | 54 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

http://www.gxwjw.com.cn/gsxw_view.aspx?id=2467

2017-06-07 by 钦州123


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2019-10-19 by 笑该动人


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Munwon, @zwamborn, @kanye, please, updates, I like buidings in lesser know cities


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Zaz965 said:


> @Munwon, @zwamborn, @kanye, please, updates, I like buidings in lesser know cities


On hold


----------

